# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  FOOD & COCKTAILS FOR A HONEYMOON (ST BARTH ROOKIE)

## SBts

First time contributor, long time stalker to the truly great SBH forum!

 I'll be embarking shortly on my maiden voyage (i.e. honeymoon) to the island you all love and know so well. My wife has no idea I've planned our honeymoon based on a forum... and that minor detail stays under wraps until we've returned, however I can't thank you all enough for your candid posts and suggestions as everyone on here, without knowing it, have been instrumental in helping plan a honeymoon! I anticipate this being my first post of many to come, with the next being a post-trip recap, however prior to, I would *GREATLY* appreciate any last comments or suggestions to my lunch, dinner and cocktail plans for the end of April below (I'm young and trying not to go broke, however I do want to live it up on a honeymoon at the same time):



*Lunch*: Andy's Hideaway / Tamarin / O'Corail*Dinner*: Eddy's / Black Ginger / L'Isoletta / Bonito St Barth*Cocktails for scene*: La Plage / Do Brazil / Baz Bar / Le Yacht Club / Le Select / Nikki Beach

Does the above look OK and truly capture the spirit, food and cocktails of St Barth? We're only on the island for four days and then off to Anguilla, so I'm desperate to get it right! Again, thank you all so much and I truly appreciate the quality amount of advise found on this forum! Cheers   :Very Drunk:

----------


## andynap

Welcome and congratulations on your wedding/honeymoon. 
I would add  Gloriette to lunch instead of O'Corail. Add Santa Fe for sure. 
I don't know about Black Ginger tho. Côte Porte, Orega or L'Esprit are good substitutions. 
Take Le Yacht Club out.
Otherwise, good choices. 
Have a great trip.

----------


## cassidain

Bienvenue au forum !

My more experienced forum friends will weigh in, but doesn't The Hideaway seem a little dreary for lunch compared to other options ? Like Le Grain de Sel or La Gloriette or Do Brazil (for relatively budget-conscious options, that is) ???

----------


## andynap

BTW- I would move this thread to the St Bart forums above to get more visibility.

----------


## GMP62

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, SBts, and welcome to the Forum!  Your bride-to-be is a very lucky lady having you go to great lengths for the perfect honeymoon - well done!

A nice picnic lunch at the beach is always lovely!  Pack a cooler with your favorite bottle of wine, some takeaway from Maya's to Go and you're all set!  Tamarin and Santa Fe are nice options for lunch and dinner.  I'd also recommend Do Brazil, Eddy's, Le Repaire and Grain De Sel; all very good and won't break the bank.

Enjoy your honeymoon and we'll look forward to your trip report!!

----------


## GramChop

> First time contributor, long time stalker to the truly great SBH forum!
> 
>  I'll be embarking shortly on my maiden voyage (i.e. honeymoon) to the island you all love and know so well. My wife has no idea I've planned our honeymoon based on a forum... and that minor detail stays under wraps until we've returned, however I can't thank you all enough for your candid posts and suggestions as everyone on here, without knowing it, have been instrumental in helping plan a honeymoon! I anticipate this being my first post of many to come, with the next being a post-trip recap, however prior to, I would *GREATLY* appreciate any last comments or suggestions to my lunch, dinner and cocktail plans for the end of April below (I'm young and trying not to go broke, however I do want to live it up on a honeymoon at the same time):
> 
> 
> 
> *Lunch*: Andy's Hideaway / Tamarin / O'Corail*Dinner*: Eddy's / Black Ginger / L'Isoletta / Bonito St Barth*Cocktails for scene*: La Plage / Do Brazil / Baz Bar / Le Yacht Club / Le Select / Nikki Beach
> 
> Does the above look OK and truly capture the spirit, food and cocktails of St Barth? We're only on the island for four days and then off to Anguilla, so I'm desperate to get it right! Again, thank you all so much and I truly appreciate the quality amount of advise found on this forum! Cheers



Your itinerary looks delightful and budget friendlier than other options.  Regarding a previous comment to replace O'Corail with Gloriette, from a matter-of-fact perspective:  You'll get the same view at both and similar menu offerings, but I find that O'Corail's prices are a bit more budget-friendly than Gloriette.  I, personally, like them both and eat at both when I'm on island.  Just keep that in mind when making your final decision.  Also, I believe you have access to the transats at Gloriette if you dine there.

I can personally speak to Black Ginger and your choice is a wise one.  It's a very cool atmosphere and the food was exceptional!  While it's not cheap, you do have less expensive options on the menu.  For example, one dinner I had pad thai and mixed vegetables for under 20E (cheap for St Barth).  Enjoying a meal here then walking around the quai made for a wonderful evening.

Your cocktails itinerary looks fun, too!  If you have time and the inclination, considering adding Le Ti...it's a fun scene, more so after dinner than before, me thinks.

Congrats on all the hard work you've put into this honeymoon and best wishes on a long and happy marriage!

----------


## KevinS

One other benefit of La Gloriette is that it has parking, a scarce commodity in Grand Cul de Sac.

----------


## JEK

> First time contributor, long time stalker to the truly great SBH forum!
> 
>  I'll be embarking shortly on my maiden voyage (i.e. honeymoon) to the island you all love and know so well. My wife has no idea I've planned our honeymoon based on a forum... and that minor detail stays under wraps until we've returned, however I can't thank you all enough for your candid posts and suggestions as everyone on here, without knowing it, have been instrumental in helping plan a honeymoon! I anticipate this being my first post of many to come, with the next being a post-trip recap, however prior to, I would *GREATLY* appreciate any last comments or suggestions to my lunch, dinner and cocktail plans for the end of April below (I'm young and trying not to go broke, however I do want to live it up on a honeymoon at the same time):
> 
> 
> 
> *Lunch*: Andy's Hideaway / Tamarin / O'Corail*Dinner*: Eddy's / Black Ginger / L'Isoletta / Bonito St Barth*Cocktails for scene*: La Plage / Do Brazil / Baz Bar / Le Yacht Club / Le Select / Nikki Beach
> 
> Does the above look OK and truly capture the spirit, food and cocktails of St Barth? We're only on the island for four days and then off to Anguilla, so I'm desperate to get it right! Again, thank you all so much and I truly appreciate the quality amount of advise found on this forum! Cheers



Welcome to the Forum and congrats on the wedding and honeymoon choices! What are your dates as that might change a few suggestions. Some restos take a short break in June and one of our Forum favorites is closing/changing hands in late June.

----------


## andynap

> Welcome to the Forum and congrats on the wedding and honeymoon choices! What are your dates as that might change a few suggestions. Some restos take a short break in June and one of our Forum favorites is closing/changing hands in late June.



Post says end of April.

----------


## shihadehs

Tamarin definitely a must for lunch...very serene and the setting is beautiful....

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Carpe Diem in Gustavia is a great new place that is budget friendly.  Lunch and dinner.


Also for "drinks and the scene", a long time legendary place is Le Ti in Point Milou.  Dinner and drinks are on the expensive to VERY expensive side, but if you show up at 11 pm or so, you can skip all that and just join the dance party.  It's a bit different from the other night spots as they have hundreds of wigs, costumes, hats, accessories, etc that people put on and dance around in.  

I'd also think about removing Andy's from you lunch options as there's not really a view worth looking at there.  Maybe swap in Santa Fe instead......great food, killer view.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

PS - you can save a lot of money on meals by eating at "home".  Wine, cheese, fruit and some bread can be a perfect and easy meal.

----------


## andynap

> PS - you can save a lot of money on meals by eating at "home".  Wine, cheese, fruit and some bread can be a perfect and easy meal.



They are only on SBH for 4 days.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Meaning what, they're staying in a hotel?

I thought of that but figured lots of places have mini-fridges and a terrace or porch with chairs and a table.

----------


## andynap

Breakfast wasn't mentioned so I am assuming they are in a hotel where breakfast is served.

----------


## SBts

WOWWW I was only expecting a response or two... thank you all so much for the kind words and suggestions. With the honeymoon just 12 days away, my productivity at work has come to a standstill and my mind is constantly wondering around Gustavia, a syndrome I'm sure is shared by many :)

In short, I'm considering switching around the following: La Gloriette (lunch substitute for O'Corail), L'Entracte (possible budget dinner substitute for L'Isoletta), Grain de Sel (possible substitute for O'Corail) and based on rave reviews, Orega (swap for Bonito St Barth). 

If it came down to *Bonito, L'Espirit or Orega* for our last night 'big' honeymoon dinner, which would you choose? I'm quickly realizing I need 40 days and not 4 to experience the island! Thank you all again!!!

----------


## andynap

L'Entracte is French and L'Isoletta is Italian but the prices are similar- your call. Based on all of the raves here I would go for Orega. Have you looked at the menus listed at 
http://www.access-stbarth.com/en/restaurants-st-barts

----------


## andynap

More menus at   http://www.access-stbarth.com/en also.

----------


## JEK

If you want fine French cooking -- many say the best on the island -- book L'Esprit!

----------


## stbartshopper

Get up early each morning and go swimming sans at Saline, then Gouverneur, then at Orient and so on. Then have cafe, croissants and fresh juice delivered to your "home."
Have fun!

----------


## PeterLynn

I second Santa Fe for lunch. Nothing like a morning at Gouverneur and then stopping at Santa Fe for a lunch with the nice breezes. The fact that Manu is leaving, you must have the Tomato Tart before it's gone. We also really enjoyed Tamarin for lunch, but Grain De Sel has been a bit "hit and miss" our previous two visits. Whether or not you eat there, I'd stop at La Gloriette for a rhum tasting. They will bubble-wrap any purchases for bringing back. Based on our experiences, I'd pass on L'Isoletta. The pizza was good, but the service was, well....

If you are there on a Wednesday night, we booked a sunset champagne cruise through Jicky. About an hour and a half west of Gustavia and back. Reservations are per person, so it's quite affordable. Afterwards, dinner in Gustavia (we like Eddy's).

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> WOWWW I was only expecting a response or two... thank you all so much for the kind words and suggestions. With the honeymoon just 12 days away, my productivity at work has come to a standstill and my mind is constantly wondering around Gustavia, a syndrome I'm sure is shared by many :)
> 
> In short, I'm considering switching around the following: La Gloriette (lunch substitute for O'Corail), L'Entracte (possible budget dinner substitute for L'Isoletta), Grain de Sel (possible substitute for O'Corail) and based on rave reviews, Orega (swap for Bonito St Barth). 
> 
> If it came down to *Bonito, L'Espirit or Orega* for our last night 'big' honeymoon dinner, which would you choose? I'm quickly realizing I need 40 days and not 4 to experience the island! Thank you all again!!!



You are smart to realize that you need more days to experience the island, but that just means a return trip!  CONGRATS on your wedding and honeymoon. 

I love Grain de Sel, but we have had a few weird experiences with them being closed late lunch time.  La Gloriette is reliable, and our last visit to O'Corail was just okay, so I would definitely substitute either Grain de Sel or La Gloriette for lunch.

I think L'Isoletta is cheaper than L'Entracte, but we have had good experiences with both of them (great pizza and less expensive wine at L'Isoletta, and good fish at L'Entracte.

I would probably go to L'Espirit for your big dinner.  I also like your idea of swapping Orega for Bonito (Bonito has a great view, but I think the food is better at Orega).

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Grain de Sel (possible substitute for O'Corail)



Just a little data point for you here, O'Corail is on the water and I mean ON THE WATER.  If you sit up top, it looks and feels like you're eating at the front end of boat.  If you sit down below, you're feet will probably wet from walking in the surf on the way to the table.

Grain de Sel is the closest restaurant to Saline beach, but there no view of the beach at all and there's hardly a view of the salt pond there (bushes and trees in the way).

Both are good and cheap, but O'Corail has a better view.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Nothing like a morning at Gouverneur and then stopping at Santa Fe for a lunch with the nice breezes. The fact that Manu is leaving, *you must have the Tomato Tart* before it's gone. ).



I agree with everything above, but the part in bold may be the most important words in this entire thread!   Don't miss the tomato tart!!!!!  (served at both lunch and dinner)

----------


## julianne

Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials!  Many great suggestions here. My input is based on the total dining experience---food, service and ambiance---and budget. Don't try to cram-in too many spots or you will find yourselves dashing from place-to-place. Keep in mind where you are staying on the island when you are deciding. Also, don't overly plan---let the island vibe envelope you and make some discoveries together! You can't go wrong with any of the choices----you will create wonderful memories.

My suggestions to consider:   Lunch: Gloriette, Santa Fe, La Creperie, La Plage;  pre-dinner Cocktails: Do-Brazil (sunset from Shell Beach); Dinner: Tamarin, L'Entracte, Sand Bar, Carpe Diem.( For a special, romantic last night, I would choose either Sand Bar which is right on the beach or Tamarin which is set in a tropical garden). After-dinner: Baz Bar, Le Ti (unless you are staying at the other end of the island!). If you are there on a Sunday---Nikki Beach on Sunday afternoons is fun. And the little Pink Parrot Beach bar next to La Plage on St. Jean Beach is delightful.

----------


## KevinS

> In short, I'm considering switching around the following: La Gloriette (lunch substitute for O'Corail), L'Entracte (possible budget dinner substitute for L'Isoletta), Grain de Sel (possible substitute for O'Corail) and based on rave reviews, Orega (swap for Bonito St Barth). 
> 
> If it came down to *Bonito, L'Espirit or Orega* for our last night 'big' honeymoon dinner, which would you choose? I'm quickly realizing I need 40 days and not 4 to experience the island! Thank you all again!!!



I'm happy at both O'Corail (closed on Mondays) and La Gloriette, but spend more time at La Gloriette (closed on Wednesdays).

If it came down to Bonito, L'Esprit, or Orega, my answer this week is L'Esprit (closed on Wednesday).  Next week, after I've had a chance to try Orega (closed on Tuesday) for myself, my answer might change.  No question that my choice would be between those two, and Bonito wouldn't make the cut.

----------


## amyb

And do try to visit one of the island's fabulous bakeries...Petite Colombe and Choisy have delicious breads and pastries

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> And do try to visit one of the island's fabulous bakeries...Petite Colombe and Choisy have delicious breads and pastries



Definitely make a bakery run for croissants and these great little quiche/tart things (which they will heat for you) and head to the beach early.  Enjoy your mimosas (did I mention mimosas?) and your bites to eat on an empty beach.  

Best way to start the day!

----------


## cec1

Final dinner . . . I would recommend -- from perspective of good food and romantic setting -- L'Espirit, Tamarin, Maya's.  Each has its own merits and offers abundant opportunity in creating "forever memories."  During your time on the island, drive by each of them and check out the settings, ambiance, etc..  There's not an urgent need to decide before you get there.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Just a little data point for you here, O'Corail is on the water and I mean ON THE WATER.  If you sit up top, it looks and feels like you're eating at the front end of boat.  If you sit down below, you're feet will probably wet from walking in the surf on the way to the table.
> 
> Grain de Sel is the closest restaurant to Saline beach, but there no view of the beach at all and there's hardly a view of the salt pond there (bushes and trees in the way).
> 
> Both are good and cheap, but O'Corail has a better view.



Grain de Sel is not on the water, but I the view from La Gloriette is basically the same as O'Corail (they are literally right next door to one another on the same beach).  I am just kind of partial to the frites at Grain de Sel.  I also like the lobster cassoulet at La Gloriette.

I don't think that the view is that much better at O'Corail, that makes the food difference that much.

----------


## andynap

La Gloriette- on the water and you can use those lounges free of charge- Lobster Cassolette

image.jpg

----------


## JEK

I knew we could count on you :)

----------


## andynap

It woke me up.  :Happy-To-Mad:

----------


## cassidain

> It woke me up.



Like to the sound of fingernails on a chalkboard?

----------


## andynap

> Like to the sound of fingernails on a chalkboard?



Not that bad.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Final dinner . . . I would recommend -- from perspective of good food and romantic setting -- L'Espirit, Tamarin, Maya's.  Each has its own merits and offers abundant opportunity in creating "forever memories."  During your time on the island, drive by each of them and check out the settings, ambiance, etc..  There's not an urgent need to decide before you get there.



Never been to Maya's for dinner (only to Maya's to Go, and we weren't that impressed, but I don't have any factual experiences to relate about Maya's).  We've only been to L'Espirit and Tamarin.  I think I would probably chose L'Espirit, because the last time we went to Tamarin, we got dumped by our server for a later arriving larger table next to us.  Prior to that, our first time visitor friends were impressed by the location.  ( go early for cocktails in the garden).  Perhaps if you told the reservation staff at Tamarin that it was a honeymoon dinner, you would get unbelievable service.  (I am guessing you would, based on our other experiences there).

Have an awesome trip!

----------

